# Dark hair/skin but light eyebrows?



## maven821 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have naturally black brows and I've been trying to find a product to get my brows a lighter but natural looking shade.  I have similar skintones as the ladies below, but I don't want to dye my brows.  THANKS~!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 11, 2007)

Try MAC's Brow Shader


----------



## Artemis (Apr 11, 2007)

I have black eyebrows and I lighten them with spiked brow liner


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 12, 2007)

I bleach mine, then use whatever color e/s I want on them.


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 12, 2007)

I bleach mine as well with Jolene or Sally Hansen cream bleach.  Then I use either Wedge shadow for lighter brows or Espresso if I want them dark.  If you don't want to bleach, just use MAC Brow Gel in "Girl Boy" which would get them Tyra's color.  Hope this helps!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 13, 2007)

if u want to lighten ur brows without lifting.. then i would suj using a taupe brow pencil.  Or use Charcoal Brown e/s from mac or even Wedge E/s from mac if u feel like Charcoal brown is to light. 

As Makeupgal said u can use Macs Brow gels.. i would suj Begulie.. or Sophisticated  to get maximum impact for a light color.

everything mentioned will give u  the look of lighter looking brows.  But honestly if u want your brows to be light as Tyras or Rhiannas lifting is the only way to go.


----------

